# So.....no June photo contest?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks like June and July are combined?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it is th same as what happened last time... It just needs to be fixed to be the proper one? I dunno.


----------

